# Bird harness



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

I was wondering if anybody has a harness for there birds? I was thinking of getting this one

http://www.theparrotuniversity.com/aviator_harness.php

does anybody use this one or one like it? Im not sure what other ones are out there to buy or how safe they are? and whats your oppinion of them? I have seen bigger birds with them on but not cockatiels even though they advertise for them aswell any advice would be great


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've tried those on our quaker (who hates anything new), i had one budgie size and I hated it, they slipped right out of it w/ out issue Glad i was in the house testing it out really well, Billy (the quaker) unhooked his!! several times 
Not to mention the fiqure 8 design for the smaller birds was just a pain in the back side it was complicated to get on.

We use Flight suits Billy doesn't like it - but once it's on him for a bit he'll chill out but he knows he can't go outside or go camping with out it on 

the tiels i put it on ( nibbles and baby) didn't mind it bieng on at all , they nibbled on it for a few mins. but they stopped when we took them outside with it  they were too interested in all the new stuff outside to worry about the suit 

plus with the flight suit you don't get pooped on   Thats always a plus 

I bought ours through Dr foster and smith. I bought the quaker size ( i think its a med.) and it fits the tiels just fine as well.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

I have the aviator harness. I think I got the petite size. It is very secure, once you get it on the bird, but I found it to be a real pain in the neck (but that may have more to do with Charlie not liking it). 










So here's mine, with handy dandy labels to help you understand. You have to get the head in where the H is and then the wings on either side. That isn't too difficult. But then you have to tighten the strap on the left side until if fits snuggly around your birds body. That was the part I couldn't do fast enough. Charlie kept trying to perch on the edge of the strap, therefore getting his feet constantly caught. 

That being said, once I had it on him (only did it a few times) I knew that he was completely secure and had no fear of him getting out. For me though, the process was way too stressful and I decided that I would rather have an inside bird, safe and sound.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

McDonald's one week, Subway the next.....sheesh...you're making me hungry. LOL.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Roflol. Gotta love hot lunch Fridays. And we are going on a Field Trip to the Jelly Belly Factory tomorrow. 4 weeks left of school and then it's Summer Vacation time for me. YIPPEE!!!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Kai the photo was great help I was not sure how it went on anyway so at least I no now.

This might be a silly question but what is a flight suit:blush::blush: and how does it stop them from pooping on you?but it sounds like a good idea

Plukie I noticed the makkie d's aswell lol


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is our Quaker sporting the flight suit 



















and the way it doesn't get poop on you or anything else, is there is a pocket that holds a little diaper like thing (its actually a thing for make up you can pick up at a dollar general store) and the poop goes on that instead of you or the furniture or the floor


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a flight suit but i would never use it to take a flighted bird outside. I don't trust the velcro one bit. I also find it's hard to get the wings through the little holes. I dying to get an aviator harness but they're $50 here which is a bit much for me. Avalon_Princess here has one for her tiel Echo, and i believe they're both extremely happy with it.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Yah the aviator is fantastic. It's irritating to get on, but once it's on and he's rearranged his feathers he totally forgets it. It's the strangest thing though, we live out on a farm and Echo's made friends with all the wild parrots, and his favourite thing of all when he has the harness on is to go visit the wild parrot feeder that's outside, he shared it with a pair of baby kind parrots last week who forgot that their meant to be afraid of humans. Theirs pics of him in the aviator in my sig. It was well worth the $50 and I started training him with it when he was 8 weeks old, and it only took about a week till I was able to take him out in it. The trick to is that whenever he has the harness on, he does something special, like visiting the wild parrot feeder or spending time up in the gum trees, something he's not allowed to do normally, and he associates the harness with these things which makes it easier to get it on. Though he hates the actual adjusting of it which has to be done or he gets his feet caught in it. It also ruffles a few of the down feathers on his back, which he hates but forgets about it fairly quickly. 

Since he's adjusted to the aviator so quickly where looking at getting him a flightsuit as he does come with us to visit family and that and it would stop him pooping on things, though it would be indoor use only obviously.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Where can you purchase these things? And in Canada?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have seen them here http://www.parrotdiseperch.com/parrot/shop_details.php?prod=1640


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Bea said:


> I dying to get an aviator harness but they're $50 here which is a bit much for me. Avalon_Princess here has one for her tiel Echo, and i believe they're both extremely happy with it.



Is Avalon Princess's harness the same as the photo Kai posted?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes they are both the aviator harness They kind of remind me of shoe strings  But I have heard they work well.


----------



## Jade (Jul 2, 2008)

George has a flight-suit, he hates getting it on, but its pretty easy.
I trust it, only because George doesn't fly much, hes pretty relaxed most of the time, just chills, if someone spooks him or annoys him He'll snap and hiss instead, what a brave guy


----------



## SisterBlue (Jun 17, 2008)

I ordered a flight suit for Sam, mostly because he LOVES to be on my desk and especially my keyboard with me...see where I'm going with this? I don't think "bird poop" is covered under my keyboard's warranty! 

Anyway it should be here in a few days and I'll keep you all posted.

-SB


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehe, i gave up on keeping my key board clean loooong ago!  Sometimes i'll find that a key won't press easily, and when i force it dried bird poop flings up and hits me in the eye. :lol:


----------

